# Newbie needs help and encouragement PLEASE!



## melassaz (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have at long last come to terms with the fact that I am diabetic and am now trying to get it under control.  I have been diagnosed for 5 years and my sugars have never been properly controlled.  

For the first time I have seen my Specialist Diabetic Nurse and she has been wonderful.  She has started me on Gliclazide and my sugars have just dropped substantially.  

I wanted to join the community because I need all the help I can get! So far I have been in severe denial but now need advice on healthy food/recipes etc.

Hope to get to know everyone on the forum and look forward to hearing from you if you have time


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of help and advice available, just post a question and you'll get a flurry of replies!


----------



## melassaz (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Lee Lee 

Can anyone tell me whether Gliclazide makes you put on weight??


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Melissaz, nice to hear from you again and good to hear you have finally decided it's time to accept your diagnosis and take control! 

As you are on gliclizide, I hope that your doctor has given you a meter and some blood testing strips on prescription. Gliclizide can cause low blood sugars, so you need to be able to test, essential if you drive as you have to know if you are safe to do so before setting out. 

Your meter will also help you decide what food you are able to tolerate well, and what you need to reduce or exclude from your diet. Have a read of  Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter and these will explain how and why  I would also recommend getting a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies - this is a way of selecting food that will have a slow and steady impact on your blood sugar levels instead of 'spiking' them up soon after eating. It's also worth recording all the food and drink you are currently having in a food diary, marking down the amount (in grams) of carbohydrate in everything - using this you can then look for areas that might be improved by replacing or reducing portions of any particularly carby items.

Gliclizide can cause weight gain in some people because it stimulates the pancreas to produce more insulin. This helps with your blood sugar levels, but if you don't use the energy from the food you eat then the excess will be stored as fat. So, you need to eat according to your daily requirements and exercise regularly in order to balance things.

Good luck! Please ask any questions you may have and someone here will be along to provide the answer, or some supportive words!


----------



## melassaz (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Northerner thank you for the comprehensive reply, I really appreciate it 

I do have a glucose monitor and recently my sugars came down from a ridiculous 24.1 to 5.2.  I did experience hypo-like symptoms and my DSN did say that it was because my body isn't used to having my sugars run that low.  They are now within normal range and I feel OK with it.

I am trying to exercise more to combat the potential weight gain too as I know this helps with 'mopping up' the glucose in the bloodstream.

I will be sure to post questions are they occur to me and thank you once again for all your advice


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

melassaz said:


> Hi Northerner thank you for the comprehensive reply, I really appreciate it
> 
> I do have a glucose monitor and recently my sugars came down from a ridiculous 24.1 to 5.2.  I did experience hypo-like symptoms and my DSN did say that it was because my body isn't used to having my sugars run that low.  They are now within normal range and I feel OK with it.
> 
> ...



That's excellent that you have got your levels down so well! Well done!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome (back) to the forum melassaz


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

_Hi Melassaz

Really pleased you made the choice to come on the forum and the first step to making a change is admitting to ourselves there is something we need to change so well done hun you have come to the right place to get support_


----------



## melassaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Welcome (back) to the forum melassaz



Thanks Mark


----------



## melassaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi Melassaz
> 
> Really pleased you made the choice to come on the forum and the first step to making a change is admitting to ourselves there is something we need to change so well done hun you have come to the right place to get support_



Hey thanks Sazzaroo, I am feeling confident that I will be able to get this under control now


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome!! Sounds like you are off to a good start! & its never too late to start taking control. I used to take Glitzasides & found they helped, but did make me more hungry so try & eat slow release carbs, carry juice/jelly babies & snacks around with you as I did get hypos sometimes in the 3's. Oh & pleased that you have a meter make sure you carry it with you all the time, sorry if this is all obvious stuff!
Good luck x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 17, 2013)

_Good for you and wish you all the best on your journey but don't be shy to ask the questions you need help with on the forum_


----------



## melassaz (Jan 17, 2013)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Welcome!! Sounds like you are off to a good start! & its never too late to start taking control. I used to take Glitzasides & found they helped, but did make me more hungry so try & eat slow release carbs, carry juice/jelly babies & snacks around with you as I did get hypos sometimes in the 3's. Oh & pleased that you have a meter make sure you carry it with you all the time, sorry if this is all obvious stuff!
> Good luck x



Hi Chatty Girl, thanks for your message x

I don't think I have felt more hungry yet but is that why Gliclazide can cause weight gain?  I am trying to lose weight so hope this won't have a negative effect on my diet.  I feel the best I have in a very long while the last couple of days, I think its the first time my blood sugars have been "normal" for the last five years!  I have felt full of energy the last couple of days.  I will definitely be asking lots of questions.

I went to a diabetic information session today which was helpful too!


----------



## melassaz (Jan 17, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Good for you and wish you all the best on your journey but don't be shy to ask the questions you need help with on the forum_



Thanks Sazzaroo x


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello again Melassaz, have you read Sazzaroo's PROGRESS thread from the beginning?  It's a wonderful example of how taking control of one thing lifts the spirits.


----------



## megga (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome. I have not long joined this forum and found it very good, full of helpfull people with a lot to offer.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hello again Melassaz, have you read Sazzaroo's PROGRESS thread from the beginning?  It's a wonderful example of how taking control of one thing lifts the spirits.




_Thanks LeeLee, 

yes melassaz I hope you may find some help or comfort from it and things are moving along now slowly but surely _


----------



## melassaz (Jan 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hello again Melassaz, have you read Sazzaroo's PROGRESS thread from the beginning?  It's a wonderful example of how taking control of one thing lifts the spirits.



Thanks Lee Lee, can you tell me how I can access Sazzaroo's progress thread as I'm not sure how to


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 21, 2013)

It's in the Weight Loss Group section.  Enjoy!


----------

